

A "Third Way" in Entrepreneurship - tvladeck
http://tomvladeck.com/2013/07/05/a-third-way-in-entrepreneurship/

======
zw123456
I agree "killing it" (KI) is a dumb phrase and someone needs to come up with a
better one. But I have a dumb question; How is, for lack of a better way of
saying this, "not killing it" !KI) different from just going to work for "the
man". That is, if you are KI isn't that what separates you from a large
corporation where everyone there is !KI ?

